

Junkfood ZSH/Bash Prompt - thcipriani
http://www.tylercipriani.com/2012/12/18/zsh-prompt-customization.html

======
leephillips
Of course it's a matter of taste, but I think that some of the information
that some people like to put in their prompts would work better somewhere
else. For example, time of day and battery status. I use the dwm window
manager, which lets you write a script whose output is displayed in a thin bar
at the top of the screen.

